# clutch going bad?



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

I tried searching for the past 10-15 minutes on this topic with no luck, so here goes:

I have an 01 Maxima 5 spd w/ 43K miles on it. Ive been doing a fair amount of stop and go driving as of late. I dont know if its my paranoia or not, but i think it might be slipping. it just doesnt grab like it did before. I called the dealer and was quoted $1100 to replace it. So here are a few questions:

1) What are some of the symptoms that it is going bad? (ive driven hondas up until now with no clutch problems whatsoever, so im not really used to it)

2) would putting a new clutch in myself void the extended warranty?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

If the clutch is gone, you'd know. If you hit the gas and engine RPMs shoot up but the car isn't going any faster, you'd definitely know.

Hopefully you're just being paranoid.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

It would only void the warranty if they know you did it.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

brianw said:


> If the clutch is gone, you'd know. If you hit the gas and engine RPMs shoot up but the car isn't going any faster, you'd definitely know.
> 
> Hopefully you're just being paranoid.


clutch just feels squishy, could this be a symptom of the master or slave cylinder going bad?


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Could be. You might just need to bleed it. If you can find a ssbraided clutch line, it works nice.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Squishy? Definitely bleed it.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

well, i tried the 30mph clutch test where i shift it into 5th gear to see if it would do anything weird. grabbed just fine, so the clutch is grabbing fine. however it still feels squishy. so that squishy feeling is definately a sign the lines need to be bled? now would nissan do this service (clutch bleeding) for free considering its precertified with an extended bumper2bumper warranty on it? s

i know i could probably do it myself, but itll be a pain in the ass because i live by myself in an Apartment complex that wont allow any work done in the lots. i know its a 2 man job.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

I dunno. Depends how much you trust your local dealer's service department.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

am3rican said:


> well, i tried the 30mph clutch test where i shift it into 5th gear to see if it would do anything weird. grabbed just fine, so the clutch is grabbing fine. however it still feels squishy. so that squishy feeling is definately a sign the lines need to be bled? now would nissan do this service (clutch bleeding) for free considering its precertified with an extended bumper2bumper warranty on it? s
> 
> i know i could probably do it myself, but itll be a pain in the ass because i live by myself in an Apartment complex that wont allow any work done in the lots. i know its a 2 man job.


You can buy a bleed valve with one way ball valve built in or one man bleed line so you can do this yourself. They work ok, the ones I have used. The bleed valve will have to be left in place, and the bleed line with valve can be used again and again. 
So its up to you. 
I would caution however that when things go "squishy" the seals are going, so inspect around the slave, lift the rubber boot, and at the back of your master cylinder. Any fluid you need to replace or re-build. 
Good Luck......


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Yes. And if its leaking you need to repair it fast because any fluid that gets on your clutch will ruin it.


----------

